# Fantail Loft



## STICKMAN (Jul 20, 2010)

With my expanding pigeon population its time to build a larger loft. All the pics I see are for flying birds. Anyone have a pic and/or idea for a good design for Fantails?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

STICKMAN said:


> With my expanding pigeon population its time to build a larger loft. All the pics I see are for flying birds. Anyone have a pic and/or idea for a good design for Fantails?


how many birds do you want it to house?, that will determine size.


----------



## STICKMAN (Jul 20, 2010)

Ten max. .


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

is it possible to have 20 to 30 fantails?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fantaillover100 said:


> is it possible to have 20 to 30 fantails?


sure... if you have enough room for them...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

STICKMAN said:


> Ten max. .


so you want a small loft then..

something like this may serve you and them well.. if you live in a cold winter climate you may have to cover some of the wire part in winter..

link http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y284/RickHall/FH000010_edited.jpg


----------



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> so you want a small loft then..
> 
> something like this may serve you and them well.. if you live in a cold winter climate you may have to cover some of the wire part in winter..
> 
> link http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y284/RickHall/FH000010_edited.jpg


What are the dimensions on that loft? Is that yours?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

American/standard fands or indian fans. American fans Are considered a ground type bird. So NO need for perches. As flying cause funnel tail/scooped tail. The wings catch in the tail cause a open tails a twisted tail ECT. Nesting /breeding compartments should be say 18 to 20 inches high. 20 to 24 inches deep and 30 to 36 inches long.. Now if just keeping for pets you may down size and add perches But beawrae the more they fly the more the tail suffers. . A person can keep from 1 to several hundred fans Just as long as they have the loft for the numbers they keep.


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

i've been raising fantails for year and a half, and love em, everything posted above is true, except with all do respect to spirit wings that looks more like a homing loft than something I would want a large fancy pigeon like the indian fantail, the more ground there is the better. At one point i think i had something like 20 in a 6high 8deep and 15long loft.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

i know this isnt my fourm but this has brought me to a question, i will building a cage soon and im wondering if i should have couple perchs cause i let my fantails fly i would like around 20 to 30 what do you think? cause right now my pigeons can fly to the roof


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

instead of high perches,they like shelves........about 2 feet high from the ground ,my fantails like this set up.Earlier when i provided them with high perches,they dint like it and were not at all breeding and now after putting a few shelves they are breeding like anything,all my fantail pairs are on eggs right now ....


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

boneyrajan.k said:


> instead of high perches,they like shelves........about 2 feet high from the ground ,my fantails like this set up.Earlier when i provided them with high perches,they dint like it and were not at all breeding and now after putting a few shelves they are breeding like anything,all my fantail pairs are on eggs right now ....


Yeah!! Even mine....they do not like high perches but instead they just love to roam around......I do not leave them outside, but they have plenty of room inside the loft


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

romanallover said:


> i've been raising fantails for year and a half, and love em, everything posted above is true, except with all do respect to spirit wings that looks more like a homing loft than something I would want a large fancy pigeon like the indian fantail, the more ground there is the better. At one point i think i had something like 20 in a 6high 8deep and 15long loft.


It probably is a homer/pigeon loft.. I keep my fans in a section of my homer loft with breeding boxes and perches done with homers in mind.. they(fans) are the ones always at the top.. if they have a choice mine always seem to go high just like any other pigeon.. these are American fans though so would they be more inclined to do that more than the Indian fans?.. not sure. Im sure what described is ALL YOU NEED, but they do great in a normal loft as well...at least here at my house they do.. shoot one of the fans got out and he flew to the top of my roof.. so they can get up when they want.


----------

